# VE Offers LG's 65" and 77" 4K OLED TV



## Robert Zohn

Just got an update from our LG contacts about the launch of LG's 4K 65" and 77" OLED TVs. 

Take a look at our 4K OLED dedicated site for the surprising price and features, like the wider color pallet, DCI and other exclusive OLED features.

-Robert


----------



## mechman

Robert,

When you get a chance/opportunity, ask LG why they make them curved. To me, and I'm sure to most others, flat would be ideal. Is there some sort of constraint that they cannot make them flat? 

Thanks, as always, for the news! :T

mech


----------



## Robert Zohn

mech, I've asked LG's director of product management and they say other than what we already know about reducing reflections, it adds to the immersive experience when viewed close. 

For me, at first I was opposed to the curve, but as I got to view several of the curved models the curve panel look grew on me and I began to enjoy it. It's a very slight curve that is barely noticeable when sitting centered to the TV.

At our TV Shootout an expert will be reviewing all of the reasons and benefits in viewing a gently curved display. Stand by for more on this.

-Robert


----------



## mechman

Thanks Robert! 

My biggest concern with the curve would be someone sitting off at a wide angle - 30 degrees or even more. I picture this display in my living room and there's generally someone sitting off to one side on a love seat and it would be about 40-45 degrees off axis.

Keep up the great work and I look forward to this year's shootout!


----------



## Robert Zohn

mech, understood, but let's see what Samsung and LG say about the curved displays at our TV Shootout. Should be interesting. If you watch the live event we're moderating viewers comments and will pass along questions to the speakers and our panel of experts.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

when can u get us a big led Robert


----------



## zibawal

I don't see any orders or prices at your website and no one is returning my messages or mails


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just sent you an email. 

We don't have a shopping cart as we are a brick and mortar store and not eCommerce so we enjoy speaking to all of our clients. Our dedicated LG OLED website should have prices listed along with our special offers.

As of my last update from LG we are on schedule to have our first allocation next week. Hopefully Thanksgiving won't delay the delivery.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just got confirmation of my fist allotment of LG's 4K 65EC9700 Ultra HD OLED TVs. 

This has been the single most exciting and important display advancement since the mighty Kuros. 

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Robert Zohn said:


> Just got confirmation of my fist allotment of LG's 4K 65EC9700 Ultra HD OLED TVs.
> 
> This has been the single most exciting and important display advancement since the mighty Kuros.
> 
> -Robert


when are those shipping to customers?


----------



## Robert Zohn

^^ Week of 12/8/14

-Robert


----------



## rab-byte

Robert,
Is LG delaying indefinitely their 4k oled assortment or changing model numbers?


----------



## Robert Zohn

LG's 65" 4K Ultra HD OLED, 65EC9700 was delayed, but has been shipping for the past week or two. 

We're also scheduled to receive our first allocation of 77"4K OLED TVs, model 77EG9700 mid January '15.

The 2015 4K OLED TVs models were leaked by Robert Heron, they are expected to start rolling out the summer of 2015. We'll learn more at LG's CES press conference at 8am, Monday January 5th.

2015 is the year of OLED.

Happy New Year!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

I've decided to have LG's 65" and 77" 4K OLED TVs on display just after CES and we'll be calibrating and evaluating them on our TV Shootout wall against the best plasma and LCD/LED 4K TVs

I just put up an offer to participate in our 65"/77" 4K OLED evaluation event on my LG OLED dedicated website. 

Here's a cut and paste of the offer:
_
"Email [email protected] to get on our invitation list to participate as we calibrate & evaluate LG's 65" & 77" 4K OLED TVs on our famous TV Shootout wall"_

Hope to see many forum members.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

65" 4K OLED Ultra HD TV shipment has arrived along with another allocation of 55" EC9300s. 



















-Robert


----------



## Arci3

Robert Zohn said:


> 65" 4K OLED Ultra HD TV shipment has arrived along with another allocation of 55" EC9300s. -Robert


Robert,
Looks like you have quite a few of the 4k OLEDs in this shipment.


----------



## Robert Zohn

While I'm in Las Vegas at CES my store put LG's 65EC9700 on display. Everyone is loving this 4K OLED TV.










-Robert


----------



## Arci3

I'm definitely going to try and get down to the store next week and see this set in person...up close. Photos look incredible.
-Carmen


----------



## JimShaw

Arci3 said:


> I'm definitely going to try and get down to the store next week and see this set in person...up close. Photos look incredible.
> -Carmen


You are lucky to be so close to V.E. Here in So. Calif, it will be months before a 65" shows up somewhere.


----------



## WRYKER

While OLED looks fantastic for that amount of money (if I HAD that amount of money) I'd buy the new Sony 4K projector.


----------



## Robert Zohn

WRYKER, I agree, but a projector requires a totally light controlled room and is best with a flat black ceiling and walls. Not many rooms can accommodate a dedicated theater. Projectors are typically mounted on the ceiling so getting electrical outlet and HDMI plus control cables is not a quick installation. Plus you need an audio system.

OLED is sleek and appealing with its minimal overall design and can be easily integrated in formal living rooms. No lighting control is required, in fact, OLED stands up to high ambient light better than any LCD/LED or any other display technology. So overall OLED is more practical for anyone who want the very best picture quality in any room.

I do agree that a dedicated all flat black properly acoustically treated room would be a great thing to have.

-Robert


----------



## WRYKER

I guess I'm "lucky" in that I have a man cave with blackout curtains. I have the Sony HW30 right now and the new Sony announced at CES for under $10K looks great (I'm surprised, though, the 3D is still 'active'). 

Now in a room with light? Those OLEDs look sweet - but, to me, to pay that premium for that quality has to be people with high disposable income - otherwise they'd have a dedicated theater room and TVs in ambient light places would be 'less' quality (and price). 

Like what I have - the HW30 in my small man-cave, an old Toshiba RPTV in the living room (great pic though overscans but my lady is the one that watches), a 40" Plasma (720p) in the bedroom (sit >10' away from it so 1080p would be a waste), and a 32" LCD in the guest/farm house (also 720p). 

If you can afford a TV like these (and sit close enough) than I tip my cap to you .....


----------



## Robert Zohn

^ very nice reply. I love Sony's HW30 projector and feel it's the best front projector in it's class. 

LG's new 55" OLED is reasonably priced, the larger 4K models are high priced, but when you compare them to the also high-end full array locally dimmed TVs that are very close in price the decision to buy OLED now is a lot easier.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just built and uploaded a [https://nebula.wsimg.com/41c17ac3fe...8595802907F0&disposition=0&alloworigin=1].pdf data sheet on LG's 77" 4K OLED TV.[/URL]

Take a look to learn more about this new TV that is just shipping to a very select group of LG authorized dealers.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Is ur 77 in Robert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sorry to say I was forced to deliver and install it at a local client's home for their Super Bowl party. 

The good news is we're getting another 77EG9700 on Tuesday!!

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Wow! Did he pay 100% mark up lol to sacrifice ur set man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

Until supply meets and even exceeds the demand the prices are not likely to be discounted. Sadly, authorized dealers and their clients are happy to get their hands on these exceptional displays.

As many as we receive the orders exceed the supply.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Robert Zohn said:


> Until supply meets and even exceeds the demand the prices are not likely to be discounted. Sadly, authorized dealers and their clients are happy to get their hands on these exceptional displays.
> 
> As many as we receive the orders exceed the supply.
> 
> -Robert


Nevertheless, it is extreme graciousness on your part to let your precious slip through your two fingers


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just put up the .pdf data sheet for LG's 2015 65EG9600 4K OLED TV. 

Our first allocation is scheduled for end of March.

Enjoy!!

-Robert


----------



## Arci3

Robert Zohn said:


> Just put up the pdf data sheet for LG's 2015 65EG9600 4K OLED TV.[/URL] Our first allocation is scheduled for end of March. Enjoy!! -Robert


You made my day. This snow has been getting to me. Hope its gone by the time they arrive. Can't wait.


----------



## rab-byte

Robert, 
Is there a reason I'm not seeing 24p on the spec sheet? Also what are the control options for this display? Does it support rs232, are their published IP drivers, or is it a basic IR flasher? 

Thanks!


----------



## JimShaw

All of you that live close to E.V. are so lucky to be able to stop by and take a look.

Out in Southern California there doesn't seem to be any retailer that has a 65" or the 77" in their to-come system.

A few of the Best Buys do have the 2014 55" OLED as a demo (if they are even turned on) but nothing in their system beyond that









If I were rich. I would fly out to Scarsdale and bug Robert for a few days.



m


----------



## Robert Zohn

Arci3 said:


> You made my day. This snow has been getting to me. Hope its gone by the time they arrive. Can't wait.


I just put our order in for warmer weather and less precipitation. Hope to see you soon. 

-Robert



rab-byte said:


> Robert,
> Is there a reason I'm not seeing 24p on the spec sheet? Also what are the control options for this display? Does it support rs232, are their published IP drivers, or is it a basic IR flasher?
> 
> Thanks!


Since no pdf spec sheet was available I made my own from what I have been told by 100% reliable factory sources. I just checked my notes and am sorry to say I left our RS322 mini jack pack and they supply the mini to full sized RS232 adapter cable. You also have IR and IP control available.

The panel also supports 24p and does a 2:2 pull-down so it displays 48fps with 24p content. Sorry I left these specs out and I'll update it tomorrow and republish it on my dedicated OLED site.

Thanks for your help in getting my spec sheet updated with more technical features!

-Robert



JimShaw said:


> All of you that live close to V.E. are so lucky to be able to stop by and take a look.
> 
> Out in Southern California there doesn't seem to be any retailer that has a 65" or the 77" in their to-come system.
> 
> A few of the Best Buys do have the 2014 55" OLED as a demo (if they are even turned on) but nothing in their system beyond that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were rich. I would fly out to Scarsdale and bug Robert for a few days.
> 
> m


Jim - you sir, are one of the richest gentlemen I know. Rich with a kind and friendly personality, great family, and you live in So California. Who in this world could ask for more? 

Hope to see you in Scarsdale, NY and/or your beautiful community.

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw

Robert Zohn said:


> Jim - you sir, are one of the richest gentlemen I know. Rich with a kind and friendly personality, great family, and you live in So California. Who in this world could ask for more?
> 
> Hope to see you in Scarsdale, NY and/or your beautiful community.
> 
> -Robert


Robert

I thank you for such a kind comment and yes, I do hope to see you in your neighborhood some day. I will put it on my "Bucket List"


Jim


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thanks Jim, I'd like that. 

Updated .pdf data sheet is up.

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw

Here is a quote from Digital Trend's review of LG's 65EC9700

----------------------------------------------------------

*There's simply no debate: This is, hands down, the finest TV money can buy*

_What I do know – beyond a shadow of a doubt — is that LG’s 65EC9700 is the best-looking TV in the world right now, and the only thing that will be able to beat it in the foreseeable future will be another 4K OLED TV, probably from LG. If you’ve got the cash and you want the best picture quality money can buy today, this is it._

http://www.digitaltrends.com/tv-reviews/lg-65ec9700-review/



m


----------



## JimShaw

Robert

Last year's Flat Panel Shootout, LG's 55" OLED had a little problem with the motion test. It did not do well and if it had. it's average may have gone up enough to have won vs tying with the F8500. Have you noticed that has been fixed in the 2015 65"? Or if not, under real world conditions, not noticeable? 



m


----------



## Robert Zohn

We have not tested the 2015 4K OLED for motion resolution yet. I don't see it as an issue with content, but I assume you might see some perceived sharpness reduction vs. PDP with fast camera panning material.

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw

Robert Zohn said:


> We have not tested the 2015 4K OLED for motion resolution yet. I don't see it as an issue with content, but I assume you might see some perceived sharpness reduction vs. PDP with fast camera panning material.
> 
> -Robert


Robert

Thanks for your thought. I always figured that under real condition it might not matter but before spend a ton on getting one, I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Robert Zohn

65" and 77" 4K OLEDs are starting to flow in more steadily and in larger allocations. So we are now able to have our latest 77EG9700 on display in our showroom. 










We posted more photos on our Facebook page.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Wow Robert you honestly look very chic standing right next to 77 inch is it 2015 model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thanks for the compliment on how I look in the picture.  I can tell you it's a very exciting to receive these bleeding edge 4K OLED displays. 

Not sure if we should call it a 2015 model. The box has a fancy sticker on it calling the TV a new 2015 model and the model # having the EG distinction represents a 2015 series and the HDMI chip-set supports 18Gbps. 

But the Smart interface is webOS and the yet to be launched 2015 EG and EG series all have webOS 2.0.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Hello Robert
Thanks to LG bad business practices there are a lots of speculation about 2015 models specs that need verification. More so ETA FOR 65 EG is being mentioned June and EC 2014 for April. 
Any comments?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

I expect we'll see a soft launch of the 65EG9600 with limited supply in mid-late April, (I hope to get one or two a week earlier).

Supply will take several months to reach the demand requirements for this exceptional $9k 65" 4K OLED TV, which is likely larger than most folks would guess. 

What 2015 OLED spec's would you like to know?

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Hi Robert would u have access to OSW200 mount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sorry not in my stock. I'll contact my LG rep Monday to find out the availability and report back.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Any luck Robert?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

Still not in stock, ^^ but our tech have used the OSW-100 on the 65" OLED with great success.

Just moved our LG EG9600 2015 4K OLED from our home to the store showroom. Sad to see it leave our home, but we need to make room for its big brother, the 65EG9600. 

The increased brightness and new anti-glare/ambient light filter is a nice upgrade. This is truly a gorgeous TV.

Here's some photos of it in our showroom:





































More images on our dedicated 2015 OLED website.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

What is 4K native source Robert?
More so would u mind posting a picture of the back with OSW100 pls.
Btw when is bigger brother landing at ur place
May I ask if 77 inch is as glossy as 65? Please do comment when u get EG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

I have a lot of 4K content. 


Sony 4K media Server, FMPX10
LG's 4K store demo USB stick with beautiful content
Samsung and Sony hand built 4K media servers for our 2014 TV Shootout also with stunning 4K content
Netflix, Amazon and YouTube 4K

No exact date on the 65" EG9600, but I expect them to arrive in two weeks.

I do not have a photo of the 65" EC9700 with the OSW100, but we have used that configuration several times.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Thanks Robert. Now there shall be ETA for OSW200 too 
May I ask if we could get access to USB 4K content from LG?
More so people and store has a lot of concerns about $$$ sony media player what is ur take? Which one is better value sony or Samsung ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

I was only able to get one 4K USB stick from LG so I don't think they will be available for consumers. Also Sony and Samsung made 4K media servers for our 2014 TV Shootout evaluation event and they are one of a kind units and not available to the public. 

Yes, the $699 price is expensive for the 4K media server, but it comes with a lot of content and give you access to Sony's library of mastered in 4K titles so it's well worth the price to have a good selection of 4K movies and documentaries.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Good morning Robert
If I may ask what do you think between EC and EG as now you are honored to be the first one to see side by side and more so how effective is anti glare coating to culminate excessive 2014 reflection screen?
Btw under EC LG is claiming compatibility with VESA bracket while for EG is OSW150 now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

I don't see much difference in regard to glare, but the ambient light filter is more aggressive on the EG9600 series. So blacks are maintained on the EG series vs the EC line.

The best EG series advantage is the increase in peak luminance and webOS 2.0.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Robert Zohn said:


> I don't see much difference in regard to glare, but the ambient light filter is more aggressive on the EG9600 series. So blacks are maintained on the EG series vs the EC line.
> 
> The best EG series advantage is the increase in peak luminance and webOS 2.0.
> 
> -Robert


I was referring to this passage online!
In addition to the pancake profile, the TVs feature a newly designed stand with an acrylic support piece that renders a sort of “floating” look. LG has also added an anti-reflective coating to reduce glare, and outfitted the new series with the the latest version of its smart TV software and user interface, WebOS 2.0.
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/lg-shows-flat-oled-tvs-at-ces-2015/

can u verify with LG? how far is big brother ? more so, as people talk, crush black, crushed whites.
any idea, if u r watching in out of box settings or any preferred?
LG website in compare suggests vesa mount now for EC and 150 for EG


----------



## Robert Zohn

Not sure what you are asking when you say "how far is big brother"? I don't see crushed black or any clipping of the details or gradation in peak luminance. On our 55EG9600 I am using ISF Expert 1, uncalibrated.

One more tidbit I can say about the new stand it that it looks GREAT and redirects the sound waves forward so the audio is nicely improved vs. the rear firing speaker system of the 55EC9300.

The best wall mount for the 55EG9600 is the OSW100. I have not seen a mass production 65EG9600 yet so I can't comment on the best wall mount for that model.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Oh I meant was when is 65 inch expected and what bracket would it use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

If what I'm told comes through we'll see our first allocation of 65EG9600s the week of 4/6. 

Since I have not see a mass production 65EG9600 I can only speculate the wall mount to be LG's OSW-200. I'll report back once we receive them.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Thanks Robert. I am down for one with bracket .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn

Which model do you want the wall mount for?

-Robert


----------



## zibawal

Possibly both EC and EG 65 inch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zibawal

Good day Robert
Would u mind pm me the best price shipped on 65 EG and time frame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zibawal

Hi Ribert would u mind pasting pictures of EC And EG in same light and under the same angle if not too much trouble


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

